# The Brotherhood of Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Winner Announcemnt



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Our *Brotherhood of Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Contest* winner is:

:fireworks1::fireworks2:*Orion*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

arty:arty:arty:

Orion wins a free Blu-ray copy of the feature film _Brotherhood of Blades_, compliments of *Well Go USA* and *HTS*! 

*Congratulations Orion!*​​


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations Orion


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool -- congrats!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks so much to HTS. I love this place.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Woo hoooooo!!! Welcome to the winners club!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats Orion! 

-Robert


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats :clap:


----------



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

Congrats Orion!


----------

